# Where do you prefer to write?



## Alex97 (Jul 22, 2012)

Just wondering where people usualy write/type.  

Personaly I usualy write in my room at a desk or in an office so nothing too exiting.  Although today I'm out in the garden which is nice because it overlooks fields and woods.  Where I write dosn't really effect much but I think it's better to be in surroundings you like.


----------



## Steerpike (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm all over the place. Living room couch, office, outside, coffee shop, &c.


----------



## SlimShady (Jul 22, 2012)

Anywhere I can.  Preferably somewhere quiet.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Jul 22, 2012)

At my desk. I need solitude to write effectively; having people around is distracting. (Especially people I'm related to, who will interrupt me at random intervals.)


----------



## Shockley (Jul 22, 2012)

I'll write anywhere, but I do my best stuff in my den.


----------



## psychotick (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi,

Normally I'd write at my desk in my study, but lately my backs been too sore to sit for long, so I've taken to writing on a laptop from the couch. Its quite disconcerting writing like that, and the laptop has a wonky spacebar that only works some of the time, meaning I'm constantly having to back type everything. And the cats are a nuisance - they thought the couch was theirs!

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jul 22, 2012)

I get random ideas usually anywhere but when I actually write I prefer to be somewhere in my house. It really doesn't matter where but when I type I obviously have to be at my computer throne (yes it is a throne. I just call it that because my computer chair is really huge) I just need it to be quiet. I know some people enjoy listening to music when they write but I find that too distracting. I might listen to music before I write to get me pumped up but when I write I prefer to hear nothing but my thoughts.


----------



## Helen (Jul 22, 2012)

Shockley said:


> I do my best stuff in my den.



I outline in coffee shops around town. The change of locations is good for ideas.

Then I refine it in the den. Where I can concentrate.


----------



## Taro (Jul 22, 2012)

mainly at work at the moment, even though it is sometimes full of distractions, i wont get a lot of time to  write at home


----------



## zizban (Jul 22, 2012)

At home, in the computer room. I usually tune out distractions.


----------



## robertbevan (Jul 22, 2012)

i write in my office at work. i wake up at 5:50 specifically so i can do this (and also to beat the morning traffic). if i have a morning class, it doesn't start until 9:30, so i've got a good solid chunk of time to write before that. if it's a day when i only have an afternoon class, all the better. 

i'm on summer vacation now, so that's probably going to mean that i'm not going to write a whole lot for the month or two. but who knows? i might. i managed to crank out a short story here at home. but i don't think i've written a single word of my second novel since the vacation started.


----------



## ThinkerX (Jul 22, 2012)

I must be one of the last people on this forum to be using a great big old line PC instead of a laptop.


----------



## Claire (Jul 23, 2012)

I typically sit at my desk, which is in a corner of our bedroom. Sometimes I use my little old netbook if I want to be in a different room - like if my kids are playing outside, I can sit with my netbook on the couch where I can see out the window, or take it outside on the back patio. But it doesn't work all that well anymore, and I get tired of the tiny screen.

I have a husband, 3 little kids and a cat so there are always distractions.


----------



## Arreth (Jul 23, 2012)

In bed, on the couch, in the dining room or in my study... where lately I'm trying to write some stuff standing up (with the laptop atop a small bookshelf) a la Ernest Hemingway - apparently all this sitting down we're doing is bad for our health


----------



## Sheilawisz (Jul 23, 2012)

@ThinkerX: You are not alone, I also have my PC and I think that laptops are inferior computers.

I write in my room, where I have all my personal energy and I listen to some great music to get inspiration- I am not sure whether I would get used to writing my novels on a laptop at Starbucks or something, I love my room =)


----------



## Chime85 (Jul 23, 2012)

I often take my Laptop (that's right, Laptop!  ) and my many notebooks to my sofa. If I'm writing late in the evening I tend to have a glass of wine on one side, and a plate full of sandwhiches on another. The only time I would get up is for a ciggy break (of which i have many when writing).

x


----------



## Graylorne (Jul 23, 2012)

Like ThinkerX and Sheilawisz I use a pc. Even better, I use two of them. One for writing, the other to check mail, twitter and forums of course.
I've a workroom with all my books, dictionaries etc and I spend most of my time here. Ivory tower? Yes, blessed peace too.


----------



## Penpilot (Jul 23, 2012)

Mostly I try to write at the library, but I also write at McDonalds, at mall food courts, and when I must, at my desk at home. I just need a spot to sit down and a place to set my laptop. 

For me, writing at home has diminishing returns in terms of getting into the right head space. Home is where I relax so subconsciously being at home makes my mind and body want to go all vegetative. When I go somewhere like the library, the moment I pop open the laptop, my brain and body know it's time to get down to business.


----------



## korabas (Jul 23, 2012)

Anywhere with no TV and no xbox. Although as my laptop has internet, I usually still get distracted anyway! I find I write best after dark, with a good bottle of rum by my side. Alternatively, in the office at work,when i'm supposed to be actual-working, lol


----------



## Lorna (Jul 23, 2012)

Writing- at home. In privacy. I need silence. 

Thinking through ideas / working out scenes - out in nature, walking or cycling. Seem to flow better.


----------



## Estralyia (Jul 24, 2012)

I don't have a laptop either! I work full-time as a translator/proofreader at home (heavenly!) and I need the stability of my "office" (a converted third bedroom at the back of the house, where I can look out down the valley and the mountains in the distance) to work.  I have to get up at 7 am each day to take my black Labrador ChloÃ© for a one hour walk and I go through several fields and up to the woods.  Anything can be seen on the way, cattle/sheep going to the fields either on their own or with the sheep dogs, the odd wild boar, rabbit, people jogging, etc. and this is where I get my inspiration to write.  I have another walk with ChloÃ© at about 6 pm to a different wood.  Then I make notes when I get home, and try and type this all in between jobs.  I'm a juggler!


----------



## Lawfire (Jul 29, 2012)

I prefer to write in a crowded coffee shop, where the plebes can bask in my presence. I find the constant, "are you a writer?" inquiries to be charming. My smug replies are good for my confidence, and lead to a better finished product.

No...I prefer to write a home, usually late at night when it is quiet.


----------



## Wynnara (Jul 29, 2012)

If I'm writing at home it's usually sitting in the living room at the coffee table. 

I try to set aside one large writing block each week and for this I head to the library downtown... because really, who wouldn't want to write in a space that looks like this.


----------



## Estralyia (Jul 30, 2012)

That is your library downtown! How wonderful. Surely with this inspiration, you must have already written a best seller?  I must tell my brother Ken; he lives just outside of Vancouver and he adores libraries.  Lucky you!


----------



## Svrtnsse (Jul 30, 2012)

AI pack my laptop and leave the home. The home has too many distractions (games) so I go elsewhere to get things done. Preferably a place where I can get a something to eat or drink while writing. 
There's a great pub/restaurant I like to go to if I'm up early. Before the lunch rush at twelve it's a very relaxed place and when the lunch rush starts, well, it's about time I had something to eat anyway. There are also several nice pubs that tend to be quiet during the day. I can usually get a corner for myself somewhere. There will be enough people around that the place is alive, but not enough that it's disturbing. Plus, I can have a pint while I make stuff up.
Finally, if it's raining and I'm feeling creative there's the pub downstairs. It's got access to a big empty courtyard out the back and even though there's a roofed section it doesn't see much use when the weather's bad. It's great to be able to sit and write nicely comfortable while the rain is hammering the ground just a few feet away.


----------



## SunshineEve (Jul 30, 2012)

My own bed! For me the most important thing is quiet. I can listen to music in headphones but I cannot stand anybody messing around. So, if it's past midnight and everyone is asleep, I'll probably be in my bed typing away. 

I have tried writing and cafes and other public places but it has never worked for me. In libraries I just feel like I'm the one disturbing everyone else, as I have a tendency to drop things and my chair is somehow always the loudest one


----------



## chinookpilot77 (Aug 1, 2012)

I need quiet to write, mostly because I'm easily distracted.  I'm about to go on a year long tour in Korea without my family...so I'm hoping to finish my novel while I'm there!


----------



## Wynnara (Aug 2, 2012)

Estralyia said:


> That is your library downtown! How wonderful. Surely with this inspiration, you must have already written a best seller?  I must tell my brother Ken; he lives just outside of Vancouver and he adores libraries.  Lucky you!



Haha, I wish I had a bestseller under my belt! This is a shot of the interior on the top floor which is my preferred spot to settle in for an afternoon. It's like writing inside a cathedral.


----------

